# AVG 8.0 Mac can't See PCs



## Bradley712 (Sep 17, 2008)

I upgraded to AVG 8.0 and now Mac can't see PC's on home network. PC's have no problem seeing Mac (OS X 1.4)

I had a problem like this with AVG 7.5 and tech support sent me a fix that worked. So far the Fix that AVG sent for 8.0 has not worked.

I'm sure this is a firewall setting problem.


----------

